# DCoates nucs - does it get cuter than this?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I live in a tract home neighborhood where all the houses have matching T1-11 exterior paneling. I set bait hives at some neighbor's houses. I made my D Coates nucs out of some left over pieces of the same panels, and borrowed left over paint from the neighbors. I painted the boxes to match their homes, and added their address numbers.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Very nice! You'll have some high-class bee's taking up residence in those soon, I'm sure!


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

very nice


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Very nice. That's a good durable material too. In my opinion, it's the best siding there is.


----------



## gkervitsky (Nov 20, 2008)

I like those entrance disks, are those custom or from a vendor?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Looking snazzy! the house numbers are a nice touch.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

Those are awesome looking. Nicely done :thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

gkervitsky said:


> I like those entrance disks, are those custom or from a vendor?


Kelly lists them in the catalog but is out of stock right now.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Very Nice, hopefully the mailman won't try delivering to them.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

No teeny sattelite dishes or little striped porch awnings?


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like Quadrant Homes !!!!!! 

are they 2 or 3 bath???

but great job!!!!


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

That's downright cute. I love the house numbers.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Where's the pool?


----------



## EODDVTDR (Feb 20, 2011)

SWEET!! Nice Job.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I see BeeCondos! how much rent you charging the bees... a pint? a quart?

Hey I want one to use as my mailbox!


----------

